# North west florida gathering names



## bamafan (May 4, 2010)

With my age comes a bad memory. Would like to put names with faces and call signs. Would be nice to have a list of who was there with the names. If you don't want a thread and are interested PM me. 
Bamafan=Tim


----------



## mballi3011 (May 4, 2010)

Let me see how to do this

Ok in this picture is blue shirt with the hat is Al (albancher) then next to him was me Mark (mballi3011) then in the yellow shirt and you can't see his legs is brian (groupher sandwich) then next to him hard to see on either side of brian is Rick & wife Sandy (shootrrick) then eating the crawfish for the first time is Laurel (sumosmoke) then coming around is Al's wife (sorry forget her name) in the purple shirt.

Then of course Jerry (pineywoods) Our gracious host and below is his wife Karen


Now there's Jeff (rio grande) and laurel then there Jerry's daughter another name casualty and her husband I want to say john but I' not sure.

Then theres you and me Mark.

Then the food I know you remeber that. I hope that helps you Tim. So practice up for there will be a test on all of this come April of 2011


----------



## bamafan (May 4, 2010)

That's why we wear our names on our shirts in ther Air Force!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 4, 2010)

Hey Tim.. I was the one in the gator shirt that couldnt make it this time.. Hope to meet ya at the next gathering tho !!


----------



## rbranstner (May 4, 2010)

I'm with you I like to see everyones faces and have a face to put to the name/handle. That is why I put a picture of myself in my avitar but it's not for everyone and thats fine to. I love seeing pictures of all the guys/gals on this forum.


----------



## eman (May 5, 2010)

So far 10 for 10 .
 The only folks who have ever seen my face are the ones at the gathering.
 I was the guy in the LSU purple and gold.
 EMAN = Bob
 If you want to see who i am or even if ya really don't care come on down to louisiana this oct. For our first annual cajun gathering of the smokers.
 Guarenteed to pass a good time cher
 Bienvenue a la louisianne


----------

